# Out of these, which fast food restaurant is the best?



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Here are the most common fast food places in the US: 

Locations:


Subway, 24,722
McDonald’s, 14,098
Starbucks, 10,821
Pizza Hut, 7,600
Burger King, 7,231
Dunkin’ Donuts, 7,015
Wendy’s, 6,594
Dairy Queen, 6,187
Taco Bell, 5,670
Domino’s Pizza, 4,907

So, which place do you think has the best food? :crazy:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Starbucks. the lunch and snack items are really good. they are also fresh and healthy. The baked goods, and the lattes........calorie laden goodness; total yum. 

I think I hear a mocha calling my name, and I shouldnt be rude and ignore it:laughing:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I didn't even know Starbucks was considered fast food :laughing: Or Dunkin Donuts.

Years ago it would have been Taco Bell for me but they changed their beef.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm too difficult to choose. Since Canada is America Jr., we've got all of those, with Tim Hortons in place of Dunkin' Donuts. May parents for most of my childhood (especially my mom) thought and still do think that it's just a waste of money and we didn't get to indulge in it much even if we really wanted to. And now that I'm older, I don't care much about eating at these places either most of the time, and when I do want fast food it's simply whatever I want at the moment with the stuff that's closer to real food (as in not burgers, fries, pizza, etc.) usually trumping the rest. Mind you, I am not a very health conscious person either. If I can make it at home, it's usually not worth buying it at a place.

With that said and going into much more detail, it might be somewhere between McDonald's (almost exclusively for fries), Starbucks (when I want a frappucino), Tim Horton's, or Taco Bell.

P.S.: When I mention the above places, I'm talking about the Canadian versions - I find them very different from the American ones, and some bad experiences in the US make me prefer them more as well :crazy:


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fast food, and the whole system behind it, disgusts me.
If there are no other options, I only ever eat at Subway or Stabucks, but I try to avoid fast food as much as possible.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

*Where is KFC?! This is disgraceful!

*Fine. I'll go with Starbucks, then. I wouldn't consider it fast food though, I often find myself spending an afternoon there.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Fallen Nocturne said:


> *Where is KFC?! This is disgraceful!
> 
> *Fine. I'll go with Starbucks, then. I wouldn't consider it fast food though, I often find myself spending an afternoon there.


LOL! I actually forgot about KFC, but this made me laugh.
Doesn't change what I said in my previous post though hehe.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I voted Pizza Hut, better toppings than 90% of the upmarket Italian's I've been to, pure heaven. Starbucks is turning into my addiction, but IMO it's not fast food. McDonalds is good. KFC is meh. Burger King has given me food poisoning before, so fuck that idea.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Fallen Nocturne said:


> *Where is KFC?! This is disgraceful!
> 
> *Fine. I'll go with Starbucks, then. I wouldn't consider it fast food though, I often find myself spending an afternoon there.


I know. But I was being unbiased so I went with the most common places list. :laughing: Can't believe there are more Taco Bells than KFCs


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't know Starbucks was "fast food."

I think fast food is disgusting. You couldn't pay me enough to eat at McDonald's or Burger King.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*TACO BELL!!! Yum!*:kitteh:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by "best"...Subway has the best quality of nutritious food, but Starbucks is the best place to get coffee and hang out, and Pizza Hut and Wendy's probably taste the best, IMO. I love Wendy's baked potatoes, and I also have always thought their chicken sandwiches, nuggets, and burgers were better than other major corporate chains.

The list also leaves out some of the best burger places like Fatburger and In n Out, and also ignores Taco Bell's healthier cousin, Del Taco.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I voted Starbucks on the strength of their hot chocolate and their iced mocha. Overpriced, yes....but ohhhhhh so good.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

no sonic....... :\. I love their blizzards and chicken, so I chose the next best thing. dairy queens blizzards and chicken ;P


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

we have tim hortons and dunkin donuts in western new york. 



hailfire said:


> Hmm too difficult to choose. Since Canada is America Jr., we've got all of those, with Tim Hortons in place of Dunkin' Donuts. May parents for most of my childhood (especially my mom) thought and still do think that it's just a waste of money and we didn't get to indulge in it much even if we really wanted to. And now that I'm older, I don't care much about eating at these places either most of the time, and when I do want fast food it's simply whatever I want at the moment with the stuff that's closer to real food (as in not burgers, fries, pizza, etc.) usually trumping the rest. Mind you, I am not a very health conscious person either. If I can make it at home, it's usually not worth buying it at a place.
> 
> With that said and going into much more detail, it might be somewhere between McDonald's (almost exclusively for fries), Starbucks (when I want a frappucino), Tim Horton's, or Taco Bell.
> 
> P.S.: When I mention the above places, I'm talking about the Canadian versions - I find them very different from the American ones, and some bad experiences in the US make me prefer them more as well :crazy:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> we have tim hortons and dunkin donuts in western new york.


I have always had a sneaking suspicion that there had to be a Timmies somewhere down there, but could never find one nearby when I was in the US :shocked:... Well maybe I should have tried google mapping -_-
There are also Dunkin Donuts in Canada, but it seems that they are only in Quebec, not the province I'm in.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

In the town that I live in, we have two Timmies and one Duncan Donuts.



hailfire said:


> I have always had a sneaking suspicion that there had to be a Timmies somewhere down there, but could never find one nearby when I was in the US :shocked:... Well maybe I should have tried google mapping -_-
> There are also Dunkin Donuts in Canada, but it seems that they are only in Quebec, not the province I'm in.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> In the town that I live in, we have two Timmies and one Duncan Donuts.


 I'm curious now as to how different the Canadian and American Timmies are. That shall be a future venture. Where I live, there are countless Timmies and not one Dunkin Donuts. In fact, I've never tried Dunkin Donuts before. Which of the two do you prefer? :happy:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

BK and Mickey D's get no love, I guess.... I chose Wendy's. First, because it's so close to campus, second because everything there is consistent. BK has gross salads but decent fries. Starbuck's is okay, but so overpriced that it makes my stomach flip a little bit.
Wendy's salads come in nice varieties, are well-portioned, and are pretty healthful (as long as you don't use the dressing like I do. I'm a freak right?). If you have a sweet tooth? Frosties are the go-to fixer!! Their burgers are simply classic. I wish they had pizza though. Then they would be perfect....

(p.s. Where I live in the U.S.A. there's a place called In-N-Out Burger. Don't know if you've heard of it but it defeats all other fast food establishments combined. There are *so *many reasons for this. Their shakes are perfect for dipping your fries in. You can op fo rlow-carb burgers with lettuce instead of bread. And their burgers are *flawlessly *proportioned in terms of ingredients used!)

I'm just full of opinions today ^^ can you tell I haven't eaten in like 20+ hours???


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I did not select StarBucks as I did not consider coffee "food", though I will stop at SB a gazillion times more than any of the others. I am rather resistant to fast foods in general. That said, I have a serious weak spot for Pizza Hut deep dish Cheese Lovers - but ONLY in store, straight from the oven (their carry out loses a tremendous amount of quality, for some reason).

I also have occasional hankerings for the French Cruellers at Dunkin, the regular fish from Long John Silvers (Captain Ds is NOT the same), and spicey dark meat chicken from Popeyes.

I used to like McDonald's, until they removed the bad stuff from their fries. No point in stopping there anymore.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Although starbucks is a coffee shop and I don't even like coffee, I love going there because I like their sandwiches and pastries. They feel more like 'real' food than burger places and other fast food. Part of that is because they are generally much less greasy. They also have a bit more interesting options if you ask me, things that aren't just your classic/basics. And I feel like their pre-packed snacks and sandwiches don't feeeel like most pre-packaged things, they aren't mushy and limp or old and stiff.

My second choice from that list would be subway, seeing as I don't really like burgers anyways. They usually give me too much mayo, but I like their choice of breads and, once again, that it's not so greasy.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

I chose Subway because it is customizable. Mac Donald's tastes nice but I never feel full after eating it.... it's like it was just injected with carbon dioxide to make the burgers and chips look normal sized. Burger king would be my second choice as it's so damn tasty and filling, but hasn't got the variety that subway can offer.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Starbucks. They aren't greasy or oily and it is healthy. Also their frappucinos are good c:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Taco Bell. We used to go there all the time when I was in high school.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted McDonald's! I have loved this fast food restaurant since I was 2/3 years old (Mother confirmed). But I equally like Burger King and Domino's Pizza.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Where the heck is Panda Express and why isn't it on this list?! That's where my vote goes!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

All the cheap family run corner Pho places

All the cheap Chinese places

The car carry-outs that have online ordering at most restaurants now (t h an k yo u) 

5 guys for a burger, no fries 

Dunkin' Donuts for the half burnt croissant breakfast when I hate myself (no donuts)

Those travel gas stations with the market


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

My personal ranking:

Pizza Hut
Domino's Pizza
Dairy Queen
Starbucks
Dunkin' Donuts
Burger King
Wendy's
Taco Bell
McDonald's
Subway (irrational, but I hate sandwiches)


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*I am very humble, 
and I am very gracious 
and very grateful 
for everything 
that happens to me 
and about me and 
around me.*​


> *Convention (III) relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.*
> 
> *Art 51.* Prisoners of war must be granted suitable working conditions, especially as regards accommodation, food, clothing and equipment; such conditions shall not be inferior to those enjoyed by nationals of the Detaining Power employed in similar work; account shall also be taken of climatic conditions.


The aforementioned places shouldn't be called restaurants, especially not in the presence of children. 
They are only suitable for prisoners of war, and only up to three months.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I voted Burger King due to limitations, but I honestly dislike almost all of them.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Subway aint Panera, but it is very solid for the price.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Dominos Pizza


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

None, theyre actaully all shit processed frozen food with a heap ton of cholestrol.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Wendy's


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I voted for Subway.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Starbucks is the only one of those I'll go near, but I don't think it's usually considered a fast food restaurant?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Not the biggest fan of eating out on a regular basis. But I picked Subway because I can get lighter fair there.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

McDonalds. They have the best variety. 

If I want a sandwich, I'll go to Jimmy John's, Potbelly's or a local deli.


----------



## Voyageur (Jun 18, 2018)

Which one is "best"? Hmm... I have to put "best" in two different categories here.

In terms of "best" quality, it's probably the pre-packaged finger foods they have at Starbucks, which is meant to a _little_ healthier, anyway. All of that stuff is still sealed and shipped over in a truck and loaded with preservatives and salt, though. But am I inclined to believe that the meats on their sandwiches are on par with the meats at Subway? Probably, yeah. x')

In terms of what I _like_ the best, and ironically, what I think is probably the worst in quality, is shamefully Taco Bell. God, I used to eat that stuff all of the time about 10 years ago on my lunch breaks at work, and it hasn't done my body any favors. I'm still addicted to their creamy jalapeno sauce (the sauce they put in the quesadillas) and the ranchero sauce they put in the cheesy gorditas. Believe me, I could sure go for any of those, or a crunchwrap supreme, or those taquitos they used to sell. 

I also really like the grilled Southwest Salad and the big, grilled chicken wraps they have/had at McDonald's. At one point, I thought I was being "healthy" for choosing those options, lmao! Even though Taco Bell's beef quality is/was most likely worse, I wouldn't bring myself to eat the beef at McD's.

But, for my own health (and my wallet), I cut out going to fast food restaurants years ago, but I still sadly crave it from time to time. I'll still go to Subway or Chipotle once in a great while, though (maybe once or twice max in 3 months), particularly because my roommate loves to eat there.
But now, she and I will primarily go out to eat at Sushi restaurants and Sweet Tomatoes/Soup Plantation, which is a made-fresh, all-you-can-eat salad/soup buffet in the South.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

If i go into a Starbucks it's usually just to order a coffee for "Peon Matits".


----------

